# Gated retirement community



## LisaDav (Feb 3, 2019)

Hello, everybody
I was looking for gated community in Italy online but didn`t find any.
It seems that they don`t have such thing or not many.
Can you tell me some names that I can look at them online please? 
This may help my husband to move there as he is concern about safety. 

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Never heard of such in the UK until your post and I looked it up on-line. So not surprised at all you have not had much look in Italy. Many a small communtity in Italy know how many times you go to the loo never mind who has come within 50m of your home. We've found crime in Italy is very rare, but like everywhere, it does occur.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Not retirement communities but I remember a news report on a gated community outside of Milan. That's the only real gated community I've heard about.

Around here many of the beach complexes are gated. Not sure they would qualify as communities but those are what come to mind.


----------



## LisaDav (Feb 3, 2019)

Thank you!
Yes, any gated community may give him more confidence.
They may not have such special communities for people 55 plus as we have here.
But as soon as they have guard and security alert it is probably enough. 

Lisa


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gated_community#In_Italia

That's in Italian but I'd expect Chrome to translate well enough.

I can't vouch for any of the places listed but it gives you a start.


----------



## LisaDav (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks a lot! Really nice forum!


----------

